# Oh no, matilda's ball is missing



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*OH MY GOSH:smstarz: MATILDA HAS LOST HER BALL:w00t: DH AND I HAVE LOOKED EVERYWHERE IN THE HOUSE:OMG!: HOW CAN YOU LOSE A BALL IN A HOUSE??????:confused1: SHE'S GOING:wacko1: I'M ABOUT READY TO PULL MY HAIR OUT:smpullhair: WHERE CAN THAT STUPID BALL BE:smilie_tischkante:*
*IF I MEAN WHEN I FIND IT, I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHERE I FIND IT:smtease: *


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh no, i hope you find Matilda's ball soon. Could she have taken it outside or maybe on her car ride?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I always find toys behind entertainment cabinets and behind shower curtains.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no!  I hope you find it soon so she doesn't go completely insane! lol She probably feels like part of her is missing.


----------



## nytesong (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh bummer! I HATE when that happens. I don't know if she goes up on the couch but have you checked under the cushions? And in the crack/space under the cushions like between the back part of the couch frame and the seat part of the frame?

My two bigger dogs, Riley & Bob, lose theirs all the time. And the thing is...they have about 5-8 at any given time...and ALL of them go missing it. But almost always, they roll waaaaaaaaay back under the couch into the deepest shadows. When I find them and fish them out I send them rolling and they get SO excited.

It takes them about 2 days to lose them all again. =P


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no!!!

Could it be under a chair or under another piece of furniture? Could it be hidden between cushions on a sofa or a chair? 

I'm sure it is someplace in your home. I wish I was there to help you find Matilda's ball.

Don't worry, Matilda, sweetie. Mommy will find your ball.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Puala not "THE BALL", you have to move all
your furniture and find it. How can she wear her dress
without the ball:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda just found her ball:cheer: I have never searched a house like I did this one:smstarz: she just wouldn't leave us alone, she would go to her toy box and take all her toys and balls out then she would wimper, I am so tired of that ball:huh: but she loves it so, I just can't take it away from her:bysmilie: it's kinda like a baby with a pacifer.
Ok guess where Miss Smarty pants found her ball....
Apparently the ball was on our bed from last night (she has to sleep with it:w00t she always puts it in her mouth in the morning when she wants down, she must have forgotten it, so when I was making the bed, I took the down comforter off and it must have rolled under our bed and got lodged between the table leafs I have stored under my bed. Why we never saw it, I have know idea, she was under the bed a few times looking for her ball, how did she miss it.:mellow: I have to find a few more balls like her leopard ones. If any of you see them when your shopping please let me know, I can't go through this again, it was terrible. She has many balls but will only carry that one around, what a spoiled brat I have


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t::blink::w00t::blink::w00t::blink::w00t::blink: Don't we love our dogs!!! I will be searching for that kind of ball.. who knows you may end up with a basket full for her.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer: Yay!!! Matilda has her ball back!!! :cheer:

I think that is so dear how she took all of her toys out of her toy box in an effort to find her ball! :wub:

Snowball was attached to a little blue squeeker fish for the first couple of years. Although it was supposed to be indestructible ... he eventually managed to bite off it's tail! So, I had to take it away. I bought three more fish just like his blue fishy ... and gave him a new one right before I took the old one away. He wanted nothing to do with the new one!

Paula, do you know where Matilda's ball was puchased?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t::blink::w00t::blink::w00t::blink::w00t::blink: Don't we love our dogs!!! I will be searching for that kind of ball.. who knows you may end up with a basket full for her.:chili:


Paula, you might want to forewarn your postperson that a mountain full of balls might be arriving soon! If any of us find them, tell him that your Spoiled Maltese friends sent them and he'll probably look at you like Lynn's postman did. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a relief that Matilda found it. :smheat: Maybe she can find all the things that my DH has "misplaced" in our apt. :thumbsup: Do you know if it was a Booda ball? I googled "Leopard dog ball" and it came up with a lot of hits showing the Booda balls and a lot of place that carry them. You do have to watch out to see if she'll go for a new one. Probably rub an old ball all over the new ones and put them away in case of emergency.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sequen.com - Seek Win - Designer Leopard Tennis Balls


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you found that ball! I think you need extra's!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She received the ball from a friend on sm, I have this picture of her when the ball was new, I remember there were two, but I gave one away to Divit:w00t: and last time I was over at his house I didn't see it:blush: Matilda has had that ball since 2008:w00t: but I can't remember for the life of me who sent it to her. I must be having a senior moment:brownbag::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's a very small ball 6 inches around


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

So glad she found it! If Max looses his rainbow bar bell squeak I am in deep stuff as I can't find another one anyplace


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm soooooooooooooooooo glad that Matilda found her ball. 

Years ago I had a show dog (Lhasa) named Ch Lynnlaine's Jackpot (aka Jackie). Jackie had a red lobster toy that she always had in her mouth -- like Matilda and her ball. Jackie was with her handler in Texas and I got a frantic call in the middle of the night. I really thought something terrible had happened to Jackie -- but, the fact was, another fluff had "eaten" the lobster after it was washed. My handler was beside herself because Jackie was frantic about her missing lobster. I had to quickly call the store and have about 6 of the lobsters sent to Jackie just in case it happened again. And they had to be red -- she wouldn't play with any other color.

After she finished her championship and came home and I picked her up at the airport, she was sitting in her crate when DH came home. He hadn't seen Jackie in about 8 months and she had really changed a lot, imho. So I said -- you'll never guess who that it, pointing to Jackie in the crate. He immediately said "it's Jackie". I said "how did you know?" and he relied -- "SHE HAS THAT TOY IN HER MOUTH!!!"

Yes, Matilda, I completely understand how special THAT ball is!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh so glad she found the ball!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so glad you found it...I think it's absolutely adorable how she
takes it to bed.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the crazy girl sleeps with it in her mouth sometimes, here'a a picture of her with a old ball she had before she received the leopard ball


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a funny little girl you have!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Paula, I've been laughing all the way thru this thread... Love your little Matilda and her OCD !! LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can just picture the mailman delivering tons of leopard tennis balls to your house :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Paula you have given that girl such a fashion sense that of course only leopard print will do!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! Thank goodness she found it!! I know what you mean. Kallie is the same way. Catcher and Claire don't care anything about balls but Kallie is just like Matilda in that regard.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Too cute! Glad you found it for her.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

yay, so glad you found it!!
love the pics of sweet Matilda with her ball!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> OMG!!! Thank goodness she found it!! I know what you mean. Kallie is the same way. Catcher and Claire don't care anything about balls but Kallie is just like Matilda in that regard.


 

I feel for you Sher, does Kallie sleep with her ball? last night I couldn't sleep well just couldn't get comfortable, finally I got up and guess what I was laying on:w00t: yup the ball:huh: Matilda is sooooo lucky to have me for her mom:HistericalSmiley: who else would put up with her:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> the crazy girl sleeps with it in her mouth sometimes, here'a a picture of her with a old ball she had before she received the leopard ball


That's the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought I'd share what the ball is like just in case your looking for one.
The ball is 6 inches around, it's made of a rubber with some kind of material around it, the ball bounces, I think that may be why Matilda likes it so much and it's very light weight so she can carry it in her mouth( for hours lol). If you find them please let me know. Thanks so much
It's different from a tennis ball because the whole ball is rubber.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Matilda has her ball back. I think it's so cute that she has a favorite ball & carries it around & even sleeps with it.:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I've so enjoyed this thread! I'm happy that Matilda found THE ball. I could feel your panic before it was found. In the thread you posted with pictures of Matilda in her new leopard outfit with her ball someone said they had a ball just like it if you ever needed a replacement. I'll try to find the thread and have a look for you. 
Matilda is a riot with that ball. How the heck she sleeps with it in her mouth is beyond me. LOL It makes a great picture though. I just love that little girl of yours.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Found it Paula! It was Jane (njdrake). She said if Matilda's ball ever goes missing just let her know. She thought they had a couple just like it around there somewhere.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol , im glad u found the ball !


----------

